# Einfaches Upload Script



## riedochs (2. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich brauche eure Hilfe. Wie muss ich dieses Script Max's file uploader denn einbinden? Ich brauche das nur um Leuten die Möglichkeit zu geben Bilder von einem Treffen hochzuladen damit ich diese sammeln kann. Für Alternativen bin ich ich offen.


----------



## Freddycbv (2. August 2011)

Readme und Code gelesen?

Ganz einfach:

Du lädtst alle Dateien und Ordner, bis auf die index.php, des MaxFileUpload auf den Server.
Jetzt gehst du so vor, wie in der Readme beschrieben, und im index.php ausgeführt:

```
<?php
    php require_once("maxUpload.class.php"); //Klasse maxUpload wird eingebunden 
    $myUpload = new maxUpload(); 
    $myUpload->setUploadLocation(getcwd().DIRECTORY_SEPARATOR); //Die Speicherstelle der Bilder wird zur aktuellen 
    // Position der Datei, wo du diesen Code eingebunden hast 
    $myUpload->uploadFile(); // Ein Upload Bereich erscheint, wichtig hierfür, ist es die Bild- und Cssdateien einzubinden
?>
```
Dort, wo du einen Upload Bereich haben möchtest, setzt du diesen Code ein.
Möchtest du den Speicherort verändern, benutze einfach soetwas wie: myUpload->setUploadLocation("/Bilder/");
Bin jetzt nicht 100% in php bewandert, aber so einigermaßen bin ich bewandert

Freddycbv

EDIT: Normalerweise programmiert man sich soetwas selber, schwierig ist es nämlich nicht  Schau dir mal den Code der Klasse an, solange du PHP kannst.


----------



## riedochs (2. August 2011)

Ich bin Sachen PHP leider nicht wirklich bewandert. Wie müsste denn eine simple index.htm mit dem Code aussehen?


----------



## Freddycbv (2. August 2011)

.htm Dateien gehen meineserachtens garnicht mit PHP.
Wenn du einfach nur testen willst, benutze die mitgelieferte index.php, und schmeiß die bisherige index.htm raus.
Seite aufrufen, auf Browse und dann auf Upload, einfach ausprobieren .
Die Datei wird dann dort gespeichert, wo auch die index.php liegt, sinnvoll ist das nicht, aber zum testen reichts 

Wichtig ist nur, dass man Schreibrechte in dem Ordner hat, also gegebenenfalls über ftp ändern.


----------



## Curry (29. August 2011)

Ich habe mal ein sehr einfaches Script selbst entwickelt.

Dieses lädt Bilder hoch und speichert die Namen ab. //Könntest du natürlich weglassen

WEnn ich aus dem Urlaub da bin, könnte ich es posten, wenn es dann nicht zu spät ist


----------



## Crymes (29. August 2011)

Mich würde eher die verwendete Programmiersprache und der Quellcode interessieren, hast du das via ftp realisiert?


----------



## Curry (30. August 2011)

Programmiersprache: PHP

Quellcode: Kommt wenn ich aus dem Urlaub wieder da bin

Mittels FTP Realisiert.
Verzeichniss & Co. können einfach angepasst werden


----------



## Crymes (30. August 2011)

php kann ich gar nicht, bin aber trotzdem gespannt darauf.
Das läuft doch direkt im Browser, oder?


----------



## Hydroxid (30. August 2011)

Klar ^^


----------



## Curry (4. September 2011)

Sollen wir uns mal in Verbingung setzen wegen Uploadscript?

Bin nun zuhause und habe das hier liegen


----------



## Crymes (4. September 2011)

Ich hab grad keinen PC, ab Mitte nächster Woche kann ich's probieren.


----------

